# Plastisol Transfers in high production



## mxracer170 (Apr 18, 2014)

We do a few hundred plastisol transfers a day and then stock pile them for as orders come in. I feel like we're doing them the same way they were done 100 years ago. What tricks are there to speed up/automate the process?

How we do it now.
1. Screen print the 1 color ink on to the transfer paper.
2. Apply the adheasion powder.
3. Shake off the extra adheasion powder.
4. Run them through our conveyor dryer.
5. Trim off excess from around design.

There just has to be a faster way!!??


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

mxracer170 said:


> We do a few hundred plastisol transfers a day and then stock pile them for as orders come in. I feel like we're doing them the same way they were done 100 years ago. What tricks are there to speed up/automate the process?
> 
> How we do it now.
> 1. Screen print the 1 color ink on to the transfer paper.
> ...


Order them in.....Just kidding.....


----------



## hswartout (Sep 17, 2008)

Other then printing with bigger paper (more designs per sheet) no not really. At least not without paying a pretty penny. Why are you trimming around the design?


----------



## starline (Apr 28, 2014)

i have shaved off a little time and purchased a paper jogger. i put transfers in after running thru the dryer and it shakes excess adhesive off and into a container to reuse. now we dont have to brush powder off.
i would love to know if there is a faster way to do the rest as well.


----------



## larry (Mar 6, 2007)

mxracer170,
One way is not to powder all your transfers. We powder maybe 25% at most. No powder, no trimming after drying.

[email protected] 





mxracer170 said:


> We do a few hundred plastisol transfers a day and then stock pile them for as orders come in. I feel like we're doing them the same way they were done 100 years ago. What tricks are there to speed up/automate the process?
> 
> How we do it now.
> 1. Screen print the 1 color ink on to the transfer paper.
> ...


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

mxracer170 said:


> We do a few hundred plastisol transfers a day and then stock pile them for as orders come in. I feel like we're doing them the same way they were done 100 years ago. What tricks are there to speed up/automate the process?
> 
> How we do it now.
> 1. Screen print the 1 color ink on to the transfer paper.
> ...


Our inks are premixed with adhesive additive so we don't use powder at all..and we mainly use Cameo clam shell semi autos so our steps after lining the screen up correctly to print the transfer centered
and setting the machine to cycle

1. Put paper on the table where the tabs are and wait for press to cycle
and taking it off after it does cycle (this 
takes usually from 6-8 sec 
2. put on dryer conveyor
3. Repeat step 1 and 2 until order is finished or you 
run out of ink on your screen and if that happens
4. re ink your screen go to step 1

and on our Sakuri cylinder press which prints our sheets automatically we
load the paper in one end press a button and it does
basically all the rest from printing, drying and stacking all done automatically...you just make sure the ink is filled


----------

